# processing time for 190 Visa



## seerat (May 1, 2015)

what is the processing time for 190 visa grant ( SA). I submitted my appliation on 4th August with PCC and will be done with medicals this week . Till when can I expect my Visa??


----------



## Carolann (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm in the same position as you. I lodged my 190 visa on 26th June, still waiting for a Case Officer, will be 6 weeks tomorrow. I'll post as soon as I hear anything.

Good luck
Carolann


----------



## seerat (May 1, 2015)

Hi Carolann,
Is there any progress in processing of your application? If m not wrong 7 weeks are gone..


----------



## Carolann (Apr 24, 2015)

Nothing yet, I'm afraid. I emailed my agent and he said his clients are getting their grants between 8 and 10 wks, so hopefully not too much longer 
C


----------



## seerat (May 1, 2015)

yeah hope for d best..


----------



## Carolann (Apr 24, 2015)

Just to update, I got my visa grant yesterday. Did not know I was allocated a CO, straight to grant.
190 visa lodged 26th June 2015, all documents front loaded incl. medicals and pcc's. Visa granted 20th August 2015! Good luck guys!
Carolann


----------



## amar0750 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi,

I applied on 13th June, CO messaged me for additional documents on 25th July. I updated CO on 28th July. 
Visa received on 13th August.
I think, within 90 days they gant visa

Amar


----------



## seerat (May 1, 2015)

hey Carolann , So happy for 4 u...


----------



## darwin (Jul 5, 2015)

Here are the approximate timelines for the visa backlog. The information doesn't get updated frequently but if give you an idea how far back applications are being processed.

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## gagan1991 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Gagan*

Hi Seerat

I have also lodged my file for SA 190 visa on 27th August 2015. I am just wondering have you heard anything from your CO or any other update yet.

Thanks


----------



## seerat (May 1, 2015)

Hi gagan1991
I hv not got any intimation yet, today 6th week is over and I am waiting for the appointment of CO. Will update u if i ll get any intimation from DIBP.


----------



## gagan1991 (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Seerat. Have you lodged on shore application or off shore application?


----------



## seerat (May 1, 2015)

I have lodged on shore application


----------



## gagan1991 (Sep 15, 2015)

OK. I also applied for onshore application. Let me know when you hear something from DIAC. 
Thanks


----------



## amiera (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi,
I have also lodged 190 application on 29th june, co was allocated on 18th August. I was asked to provide additional information which I uploaded on 3rd Sept. Now its anxious waiting time. I am hoping to get outcome by end of this month.


----------



## seerat (May 1, 2015)

hi amiera
Thnx for sharing ur timeline & wish u hear good news soon...Plz let us know when u hear from them next..


----------



## gagan1991 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Gagan*

Hey guys. Have you heard anything from DIAC.


----------



## seerat (May 1, 2015)

Not yet...I heard DIBP staff is on strike(16th Sep to 23rd Sep) so there can be delay in processing visa


----------



## seerat (May 1, 2015)

hi guys..Got CO appointed today..he has raised 2 queries will revert him by tmrw..


----------



## gagan1991 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Gagan*

Congrats Seerat. Please update us when you hear next from them.


----------



## amiera (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi, 

No news on my application yet...
Is published processing time, which is 3 months for 190 visa, start from the day we lodge visa or its from the date when CO gets assigned to our case ?

Thanks.


----------



## seerat (May 1, 2015)

3 months start from the date we lodge Visa..You can contact CO if you wish to enquire about your case


----------



## seerat (May 1, 2015)

Hi amiera,
Any updation..hv u got d visa?


----------



## Starmoon (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey I have applied 190 state sponsorship for victoria state on 12th October PCC and medicals are remaining that we will upload next week once everything is completed. can any one tell me how much time it will take to grant 190 visa?


----------



## gagan1991 (Sep 15, 2015)

seerat said:


> hi guys..Got CO appointed today..he has raised 2 queries will revert him by tmrw..


HI Seerat

Any update on your application after submitting documents requested by CO?

I got CO allocated on 19/10/15. He requested for one document which my agent sent on same day.

So wondering till what I can expect to hear from them now


----------



## seerat (May 1, 2015)

Nothing yet...waiting


----------



## gagan1991 (Sep 15, 2015)

seerat said:


> Nothing yet...waiting


Hi Seerat

Any updates on your application?


----------



## sapra25 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello All,

I have been reading up on the immigration timelines for visa issuance being on an average 90 days from 1st lodge date. In my case, my 1st submission with all documents requested by DIBP was done on 26th April'16. Except couple of documents such as PCC & Medical (for both me & my wife); which were submitted in and around 26th May'16. 

Its been 3 months (90 days) now, since 1st submission but neither any CO has gotten in touch on my application and neither visa grant has been done. 

I had gone through an agent to ensure no error is done on my part in documentation and post checking in with couple of individuals too, I have found that all my papers are in order. 

I am clueless on the status and the wait is not helping either. Does any one have any insights on DIBP's working timelines for 190 (sub-class) Visa. Is it more than 90 days or ?


----------



## pg84 (Aug 16, 2016)

hello everyone,

I applied for 190 visa australia in september 2015 and received acknowledgement from GSM officer in october 2015 but since then nothing has happened. There has been no mail from DIBP, i called them a few times but they told me to wait. I am really worried with my application as more than 10 months have passed.
Can anyone suggest what to do??

Pranav garg


----------

